# Revue / Magazine



## sismint

Por lo que he podido ver las diferencias entre ambas podrían ser (por favor corregidme si me equivoco)

- revue: más especializada y normalmente mensual
- magazine: más general y con cualquier frecuencia de publicación...

Ahora bien, a mi me gustaría saber cómo llamar a una revista que se publica cuatrimestralmente sobre un tema específico. Me inclino por "revue", ¿estoy en en lo cierto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

hola, salut
Acabo de mirar varios diccionarios y creo que estás en lo cierto


----------



## Nefelibata

¡Hola!
Me gustaría a ver si hay algún nativo por ahí (o no nativo pero bien informado) que me diga cuál es la diferencia entre "revue" y "magazine" o si son exactamente lo mismo. Es algo que me tiene intrigada. 
Y también si para una revista de actualidad, con reportajes, críticas de cine y música, etc., utilizarían la palabra "magazine" antes que "revue".
Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas!


----------



## Yul

http://www.granddictionnaire.com/btml/fra/r_motclef/index1024_1.asp

Selon le GDT, la revue a un caractère rigoureux et s'adresse à un public spécialisé alors que le magazine s'adresse au grand public.
Yul


----------



## GURB

Revue et magazine ne sont pas exactement la même chose.
Comme le dit Yul en s'appuyant sur le GDT, la revue a un caractère plus rigoureux, plus sérieux qu'un magazine; c'est ainsi qu'on parle d'une revue spécialisée et non d'un magazine spécialisé sauf lorsqu'il s'agit d'une emission de radio ou de télévision. On pourra alors avoir un magazine d'information, un magazine médical qui abordent des thèmes extrêmement sérieux. Mais dans la presse écrite, le magazine (de mode, people) aborde des sujets plus légers, plus frivoles moins approfondis que ceux que l'on trouve dans des revues. Par ailleurs le magazine est abondamment illustré. En Espagne p.e. Interviú, Gente, Hola sont des magazines alors que Cambio 16, La Actualidad Económica, El País semanal sont des revues.
Maintenant la séparation n'est pas très nette et personne ne sera choqué si tu emploies l'un pour l'autre.
Sin más.


----------



## Nefelibata

Vaya, Gurb, muchas gracias por la explicación. Hasta ahora, por lo que había leído, pensaba que revistas como El País Semanal eran "magazines" y no "revues". Pero ahora sí que está claro del todo. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## PERSEE

Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question. Un petit complément, peut-être : il me semble que par "presse magazine" on entend généralement des "hebdomadaires", par opposition à la "presse quotidienne".
En effet, on dira plutôt une revue médicale (même si elle paraît toutes les semaines), une revue littéraire (encore que l'une d'entre elles s'appelle _Le Magazine littéraire_), une revue de poésie, la revue _Les Temps modernes_, etc.
Pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas (et que ça pourrait intéresser), le russe s'est emmêlé les pinceaux dans ses emprunts : "journal" (журнал) y désigne une revue, et "magazine" (магазин), un journal !!

Una pregunta para los hispanohablantes: ¿cómo se pronuncia "magazine" en castellano?


----------



## Nefelibata

Para responder a tu pregunta de la pronunciación de "magazine" te diré que en España, al menos, se oyen dos cosas: pronunciado "magacín", sin más, o pronunciado "_magacine_" incluyendo esa E final. No sé si dependerá de las zonas o simplemente de las preferencias de cada uno. Personalmente, intento evitar esa palabra para hablar de revistas porque me suena un poco demasiado forzada. De todas formas, la Real Academia de la Lengua Española sólo acepta la versión "magacín", y referida a la publicación periódica o un tipo de espacio televisivo.
Espero haberte servido de ayuda!


----------



## PERSEE

Nefelibata said:


> Para responder a tu pregunta de la pronunciación de "magazine" te diré que en España, al menos, se oyen dos cosas: pronunciado "magacín", sin más, o pronunciado "_magacine_" incluyendo esa E final. No sé si dependerá de las zonas o simplemente de las preferencias de cada uno. Personalmente, intento evitar esa palabra para hablar de revistas porque me suena un poco demasiado forzada. De todas formas, la Real Academia de la Lengua Española sólo acepta la versión "magacín", y referida a la publicación periódica o un tipo de espacio televisivo.
> Espero haberte servido de ayuda!



Gracias.

"Magazín" parece más lógico. Lo raro es que no se haya cambiado la ortografía.


----------



## GURB

Una aclaración más: el DUEA da las dos formas, _magacín_ _o magazín_=" revista ilustrada de información general" y en todos los ejemplos que da, usa la forma _magacín_.
Añade que la RAE prefiere _magacín_
En cuanto a pronunciación escribe: PRON.(magasín).
Parece por tanto que hay una inadecuación entre lo que se escribe CI o ZI y lo que se pronuncia S. Extraño.
Sin más.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Magacine es el nombre de una emisión de televisión dedicada a las noticias sobre el cine.
Personalmente sólo he oído esta palabra pronunciada así en este contexto.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nefelibata

Sí, "magacine" es el nombre de un programa sobre cine, justamente le han puesto ese título por el juego de palabras. En televisión se llama "magacine" o "magacín" al programa que trata muchos temas variados.


----------



## pacobabel

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
hola!
¿Me ayudáis a traducir esa palabra en un contexto donde aparece también la palabra "revue"?

"5 corporations contrôlent la majorité des médias aux Etats-Unis (la télé, les journaux, les revues, les films de Hollywood, les magazines, les livres)".

El RAE recoge magacín, pero, ciertamente, no me parece un término muy usado en la práctica (en España al menos). Yo creo que aquí hablamos siempre de revistas, sean del tipo que sean.

Por otra parte, el RAE on line dice que magacín viene del inglés magazine, y éste a su vez del francés "magasin". Pero yo creía que venía del francés "magazine". ¿Alguien me lo confirma?

Gracias,
p.


----------



## pacobabel

hola!
¿Me ayudáis a traducir esa palabra en un contexto donde aparece también la palabra "revue"?

"5 corporations contrôlent la majorité des médias aux Etats-Unis (la télé, les journaux, les revues, les films de Hollywood, les magazines, les livres)".

El RAE recoge magacín, pero, ciertamente, no me parece un término muy usado en la práctica (en España al menos). Yo creo que aquí hablamos siempre de revistas, sean del tipo que sean.

Por otra parte, el RAE on line dice que magacín viene del inglés magazine, y éste a su vez del francés "magasin". Pero yo creía que venía del francés "magazine". ¿Alguien me lo confirma?

Gracias,
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
Encontrarás la etimología aquí, al final del artículo ..
No creo que se traduzca de otra forma que "revista" ... o quizás "publicación"


----------



## pacobabel

gracias josep (p.), siempre un placer encontrarte. pondré "revistas y todo tipo de publicaciones".
En cuanto a lo de la etimología, concluyo que hay un error en la entrada del DRAE.


----------



## josepbadalona

pacobabel said:


> En cuanto a lo de la etimología, concluyo que hay un error en la entrada del DRAE.


 
Me parece que no, fíjate que en el enlace que te di dicen que procede del inglés, y éste del francés... Este fenómeno ocurre mucho = los ingleses nos tomaron "prestadas" unas palabras para devolvérnoslas al cabo de uno o dos siglos, "inglesadas" y cambiadas de sentido ...(por ej "tennis" del verbo "tenez" que se usaba en un juego "antepasado")


----------



## pacobabel

ahora entiendo, es una pirueta etimológica. Es un poco como lo del vídeo, que el inglés tomó prestado del latín y luego lo devolvió a las lenguas románicas como si fuera suyo. O lo del máster, y tantas otras...
gracias,
p.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Paco:

Un magazine (hablo de la palabra francesa) : es una revista especializada, técnica, de reportajes científicos, temática, etc.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pacobabel

gracias Gévy, como aquí a todo le llamamos revista creo que al final pondré "revistas de todo tipo" para incluir a révues y a magazines.
p.


----------



## lpfr

Tengo un diccionario histórico de palabras que confirma que "magazine" viene del inglés "magazine", el cual viene del francés "magasin".


----------



## Saveria

"Revista" me parece perfectamente adecuado. 
También se puede pensar en "semanal", aunque no todas las revistas sean hebdomadarios (pero es lo más común).


----------

